# Sponsor me



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

good riding. bad music. cRAP. Also its kind of lame to have all your contest winnings in there. Riding should speak on its own in terms of getting sponsored, not so much building a resume.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

dude, stop worrying and obsessing over getting sponsored. that's when it will come. seems to me like they hate all these stupid kids "sponsor me omg plz!!!" 

get it out of your head and JUST RIDE


----------



## threej21 (Jan 2, 2011)

rgrwilco said:


> good riding. bad music. cRAP. Also its kind of lame to have all your contest winnings in there. Riding should speak on its own in terms of getting sponsored, not so much building a resume.


actually, its quite opposite....to get sponsored, building a 'resume' of contest placings is exactly what they want to see. You dont get sponsored cause youre the gnarliest local kid lapping the park. You get sponsored by proven results in contests (seeing as a big part of being sponsored is having your contest entry fees paid for by your sponsor)


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

threej21 said:


> actually, its quite opposite....to get sponsored, building a 'resume' of contest placings is exactly what they want to see. You dont get sponsored cause youre the gnarliest local kid lapping the park. You get sponsored by proven results in contests (seeing as a big part of being sponsored is having your contest entry fees paid for by your sponsor)


Nope. Most riders don't even compete.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Get to a real hill, go do a summer at hood look at some of the vids kids at windells and high cascade do just messing around. Idk looks like ur 12 or 13 years old, kind of stiff and jilted riding lacking confidence and not smooth and flowing. Also how about some flips and twist off the boxes and jumps. But what do know...not a park rat. This vid does nothing for me and looks to be the usual utube back yard filming...and the MUSIC SUCKS. 

Really kid keep at it...you need more time on a real hill...btw you are sponsored by your parents.


----------



## 604 (Aug 22, 2011)

You guys are way too harsh.

Just keep doing your thing man, and you'll get there. The most important thing you can do right now is to get recognized by your local board shops, get on the flow team, that's where it all begins. From there if you keep progressing you will meet reps from different companies and get a chance to show what you've got. Get your name out there locally, make an impact so all the local kids want to ride what you're riding. It's all about sales.

You're riding is looking great, just keep at it. Just remember, style over tricks. You can spin all the 1080's you want, but if they look shitty, noone will care. Dial in your bag of tricks so they look tight, then slowly add to it. Best of luck man.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Reality is there are such a huge number of snowboarders... easily 150 at a small hill a day, up to thousands a day at a larger resort... now think about the number of pro riders compared to the other.
Maybe 100-200 pro riders? maybe 100 of them that make a living off of this...

Point is; don't FOCUS on getting sponsored, ride your best when you can; hit a contest at a big hill and do well, get to know some of the people @ the booths, hit up camp of champs or something similar and get to KNOW people... In any sport, it ends up being much easier to receive sponsorship when you know someone, rather than submitting a single 3 minute video to a company who probably gets a range of 100 entered a week.

best of luck though.

and
threej, cant wait for this season~~


----------



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Get to know the people at your local shops and companies. It's not likely a company is going to see a random kid on youtube and want to sponsor them.


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

rgrwilco said:


> Nope. Most riders don't even compete.


no, the majority of pro riders competed in their youth.
and max, this is horrible, you should really try to ride more like your old coach ha 

but really i think it looks pretty solid for the most part, you need a better filmer for sure and i liked the music. next year you should try and film with dylan a lot more. i might have got him hooked up so his videos are gonna be posted up on some websites


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> no, the majority of pro riders competed in their youth.


Spoken like a true pro


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Get to a real hill, go do a summer at hood look at some of the vids kids at windells and high cascade do just messing around. Idk looks like ur 12 or 13 years old, kind of stiff and jilted riding lacking confidence and not smooth and flowing. Also how about some flips and twist off the boxes and jumps. But what do know...not a park rat. This vid does nothing for me and looks to be the usual utube back yard filming...and the MUSIC SUCKS.
> 
> Really kid keep at it...you need more time on a real hill...btw you are sponsored by your parents.


a real hill? carinthia is the best park on the east coast man. for the record i can atest that he is way smoother riding with in person, ive been riding with him for the past 4 years and he kills more and more each season


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Here's my .02 cents you need to loosen up, listen to your old coach, ride with Dylan and get some shots in the edits, fuck what dumbass from Jersey said about contests not mattering there's two sides to snowboarding video and competing. You do one or the other and right now you're doing both which there is nothing wrong with. Also how did that knuckle feel cause fuck you left a crater in it in that one shot. Your jump game is also really weak you need to tighten that up and not open up so much in the air that'll keep your rotations looking very smooth. But yeah what Cro said.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

BurtonAvenger said:


> Here's my .02 cents you need to loosen up, listen to your old coach, ride with Dylan and get some shots in the edits, fuck what dumbass from Jersey said about contests not mattering there's two sides to snowboarding video and competing. You do one or the other and right now you're doing both which there is nothing wrong with. Also how did that knuckle feel cause fuck you left a crater in it in that one shot. Your jump game is also really weak you need to tighten that up and not open up so much in the air that'll keep your rotations looking very smooth. But yeah what Cro said.


the other side of BA.

I agree with everything cro and BA said. Your jumping is a little hectic but other than that its pretty solid rails and boxes. Most people cant ride a out that many kinks in a rail but you do it solidly.

I like how you have your arms sometimes when you ride rails, elbows out hands down. you make it look pretty steezy. Just my personal opinion, i know absolutely nothing about steez


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sick. You need ALOT more coverage thpugh. Make a facebook group, twitter, just anything, and post up your videos their. Also email a bunch of shops/companies with your video. If nobody knows about you, you will never get sponsored.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> a real hill? carinthia is the best park on the east coast man. for the record i can atest that he is way smoother riding with in person, ive been riding with him for the past 4 years and he kills more and more each season


I just got a new camera crobar....lets film this year....no more GoPro junk haha


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

just dont forget why you started snowboarding in the first place...its all about having fun. If your only goal is to just get sponsored for the sake of getting sponsored, you lose some of the fun aspect and you turn into a park rat that thinks he owns the mountain. Good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

don't get me wrong...i love the sport...but i need some free stuff so i can stay snowboarding


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Looked pretty solid. I like your style on the rails but your jumps seemed a little bit crazy, and not in a good way. When you spin (or any jump) toss in a grab of some sort to stabalize yourself. Nothing crazy or anything, but an indy or mute would smooth out a lot of those jumps. All I would work on if I were you is smoothing out the jumps and slowly progress from there. Granted, you're only 15 and still have a lot of boarding ahead of you. Just get your name out there, make friends with people in the business, and enter as many contests as you can. Don't worry about throwing down 1080s or anything. A clean/steezy 540 > sloppy 900 imo.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

CaP17A said:


> don't get me wrong...i love the sport...but i need some free stuff so i can stay snowboarding


seriously...you need free stuff so you can stay snowboarding...welcome to the rest of the adult world and 99.5% of the people in it. I would LOVE free equipment, but i love the sports i do enough that i buy the gear i need. Free shit will not be thrown at you so get used to the real world where you have to live within your budget and work for the things you love.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

IdahoFreshies said:


> seriously...you need free stuff so you can stay snowboarding...welcome to the rest of the adult world and 99.5% of the people in it. I would LOVE free equipment, but i love the sports i do enough that i buy the gear i need. Free shit will not be thrown at you so get used to the real world where you have to live within your budget and work for the things you love.


no shit....just throwing a video out to see if i could get some free stuff....not saying i should be sponsored, but its worth a try


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

IdahoFreshies said:


> seriously...you need free stuff so you can stay snowboarding...welcome to the rest of the adult world and 99.5% of the people in it. I would LOVE free equipment, but i love the sports i do enough that i buy the gear i need. Free shit will not be thrown at you so get used to the real world where you have to live within your budget and work for the things you love.


just because your not good enough to get free stuff for riding dont rip on him for trying.


----------



## NickCap (Feb 21, 2011)

looks good bro keep at it and go to bigger hills... sponsors will come by themselves... someone will recongnize you..


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Liked everything but the music... curious if sponsors would even appreciate bitch this ***** that.. not that I'd know.. good riding though


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

InfiniteEclipse said:


> Liked everything but the music... curious if sponsors would even appreciate bitch this ***** that.. not that I'd know.. good riding though


yeah wasn't the best song choice....scarface is a true OG though haha


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> don't get me wrong...i love the sport...but i need some free stuff so i can stay snowboarding


if this is your attitude then just fucking quit right now. you love it but you need free shit to keep doing it? how so? what exactly do you need someone to give you for free so you can go to the hill next year? you too lazy to work?

personally i don't think anyone else should ever be sponsored for just jibbing. there are already enough 'pros' who pretty much only do that shit and its retarded. become a more well rounded rider. 

pretty much every single air in that video was flailing with your body stretched out straight-legged and not tucked. i wouldn't have put any of those shots in - the jump was small too. get to hitting some bigger jumps and quit flappin all around. the 7 (i think) at the end was the only decent air shot and it was still a total huck, split-second grab...

your rail skills are solid, now get better at jumps..... but honestly when you say you need some free shit to continue to shred then i say fuck you - go play some other game you pussy, and i don't really care who your coach is or was - you sound like every other little whiney entitled little brat that is your generation.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if this is your attitude then just fucking quit right now. you love it but you need free shit to keep doing it? how so? what exactly do you need someone to give you for free so you can go to the hill next year? you too lazy to work?
> 
> personally i don't think anyone else should ever be sponsored for just jibbing. there are already enough 'pros' who pretty much only do that shit and its retarded. become a more well rounded rider.
> 
> ...


chill the fuck out. i was saying its pretty helpful to get some free stuff so its worth trying


----------



## Lab (Nov 21, 2010)

Stop hating on the kid for trying to get sponsored. Sure, he needs some work, but so does everyone. If you had the opportunity to get sponsored/get free stuff, would you? Will he get sponsored? Probably not right now, but if he works on it and evens it all out I could see him with a small time sponsorship in a couple years. I agree with ShredLife's 2nd and 3rd paragraph, but dont get mad at a kid for trying to get sponsored. A lot of people try, a lot of people fail, and some succeed. Just let the kid ride and if he gets sponsored, congrats, and if he doesn't, oh well, he found a sport he truly enjoys.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

Lab said:


> Stop hating on the kid for trying to get sponsored. Sure, he needs some work, but so does everyone. If you had the opportunity to get sponsored/get free stuff, would you? Will he get sponsored? Probably not right now, but if he works on it and evens it all out I could see him with a small time sponsorship in a couple years. I agree with ShredLife's 2nd and 3rd paragraph, but dont get mad at a kid for trying to get sponsored. A lot of people try, a lot of people fail, and some succeed. Just let the kid ride and if he gets sponsored, congrats, and if he doesn't, oh well, he found a sport he truly enjoys.


Thank you. Holy christ I don't think anyone else gets that trying to get sponsored is not my main goal for this sport. Its just helpful so you don't have to spend thousands of dollars on the sport every year.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i will never 'hate' (fucking 'hater' is the most played out stupid fucking term ever) on someone trying to get sponsored. i've given up many many runs and pow turns to film my friends some of who DID get sponsored, some who were and were trying to go pro... i believe in the dream, but i have also seen the levels of sacrifice it takes to actually get there, and saying shit like "I need some free stuff so i can stay snowboarding" just shows to me that you don't have that sacrifice in you. 

maybe you typed something you didn't really mean to say - i can understand that, it happens - but if that quote is really how you feel then you truly have no chance whatsoever and i'm just telling you that realistically. if you need to get your shit for free so you can keep doing it then you shouldn't be doing it.

reexamine your attitude.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

CaP17A said:


> Thank you. Holy christ I don't think anyone else gets that trying to get sponsored is not my main goal for this sport. Its just helpful so you don't have to spend thousands of dollars on the sport every year.


you don't.

you don't need new everything every year. i know plenty of kids who rock their gear till its falling apart, and they can ride a broken board better than anything i saw in that video and they aren't asking anyone for shit.

fuck dude, get a job in a shop or in any facet remotely related to anything snowboarding and get pro-forms on everything.... some companies you can just call em up and ask em.. on a seriouslytryingtohelpyounote here: shop vids around looking for pro-forms and maybe alot of the companies/shops that would laugh at you when you ask for gear will hook you up at cost. i used to get em just by calling up and asking.


----------



## CaP17A (Sep 23, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> i will never 'hate' (fucking 'hater' is the most played out stupid fucking term ever) on someone trying to get sponsored. i've given up many many runs and pow turns to film my friends some of who DID get sponsored, some who were and were trying to go pro... i believe in the dream, but i have also seen the levels of sacrifice it takes to actually get there, and saying shit like "I need some free stuff so i can stay snowboarding" just shows to me that you don't have that sacrifice in you.
> 
> maybe you typed something you didn't really mean to say - i can understand that, it happens - but if that quote is really how you feel then you truly have no chance whatsoever and i'm just telling you that realistically. if you need to get your shit for free so you can keep doing it then you shouldn't be doing it.
> 
> reexamine your attitude.


I'm just saying that right now trying to get sponsored isn't really top of my list....I made it mostly for feedback and stuff like that and if i ended up getting sponsored then great. Probably this year or next I'll focus on making a part and filming all year for one, picking out the best shots because this was filmed over a course of around 3 days


----------

